# Bail closing



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a mid to late 90’s stradic 2500 where the bail closes mid cast occasionally. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if I remember correctly don't they have an elastic bail ring that can get stretched out?


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

devrep said:


> if I remember correctly don't they have an elastic bail ring that can get stretched out?
> Honestly, I’m not sure. I’ll check it out though. It’s been an awesome reel but definitely got some mileage on it


----------

